# modding my cruze



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Chop off the muffler. 

Have an exhaust shop replace your muffler with straight pipe, or do it yourself if you have the means.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!"welcome:

Read some of the posts! There is a search engine dialog box on the upper right side. Type in resonator delete or exhaust mods or something similar. Hundreds of posts.

This is one example.

Resonator Delete


----------

